# Considering roamio basic.



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm kicking the idea around to get another tivo. I have an old series 2 w/lifetime that I haven't used in forever. 

I can get Best Buy to pricematch Amazon so the roamio will be ~$175. I'll search but is that going to be about the best deal around?

I just can't pony up the $ lifetime on this new unit so from what I've read it will be $12.99, right? Does that require a commitment?

If I decide somewhere down the line to go lifetime, I assume I can??

As far as the roamio, does it have a toslink connection on the back? That's how I currently get sound to my AV Receiver (long story) on my comcast DVR and I'd like to keep the setup the same. 

I'm ok with the 500GB drive. I know the basic does OTA. Not sure I'll use that but who knows. From my reading I see I can't stream shows from it to my ipad, etc. I'd like that function but it's not worth it to step up to the next roamio. 
I know Ill have to get a cablecard from comcast. Is that typically a horrible ordeal?

Anything else I need to know?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll take on a couple of your questions:

-Roamio base rear panel so you can see the available connections:









Note that if you are going to use component or composite video out, you need a breakout cable plugged into the little a/v port there on the back.

-Cable cards sometimes take Comcast a couple/few calls to get it paired. Sometimes its just one call... you never know. Not horrible, just not always slick/quick.

-The basic Roamio doesnt stream, You can add a "Tivo Stream" device externally to stream shows. Currently streams/downloads to apple I-devices (depending on the no-copy bit set on the show)... long-promised Android streaming supposedly coming at some point. Tivo Stream has to be connected via ethernet and its cooling fan is a little loud to some ears, so its best placed someplace where the fan noise wont be troublesome (mines in my office), and is running a little over $100.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

If you intend to do cable, and don't foresee using OTA (I know you said you're not sure you'll use it, and to be clear, it is OTA _OR_ cable, not both), I suggest the Roamio Plus. Getting the 2 extra tuners may be more useful than you think, especially since they took out the (broken) use-the-same-tuner feature, so just needing padding uses a lot of tuners.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the pic and the info lgnad and mattack. 

I didn't know about not being able to use ota and cable simultaneously. Not sure that would affect me though. Regarding the Plus, I just don't think I can afford that model. 

With the comcast DVR I can only think of a few times when I need more than 2 tuners so 4 should be fine.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

2004raptor said:


> With the comcast DVR I can only think of a few times when I need more than 2 tuners so 4 should be fine.


I'm just going to say that I am a big fan of 4 or 6 tuners, because it allows you to pad your shows to accommodate the dickishness of networks who don't start/end their shows on time. You may only want to record two shows, but the extra tuners allow you to pad liberally without conflicts.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lgnad said:


> .......Note that if you are going to use component or composite video out, you need a breakout cable plugged into the little a/v port there on the back. -.......


 Note that the little AV port in back on a Roamio basic is composite ONLY, no component. You may be mistaking it for the mini, which has one of each.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Note that the little AV port in back on a Roamio basic is composite ONLY, no component. You may be mistaking it for the mini, which has one of each.


oops! Particularly dumb of me since I included a picture! lol


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

real quick question. I'm really on the fence about getting the roamio. So many positives and only a few negatives but I tend to over research sometimes so I haven't been able to pull the trigger.

In my research I have seen several complaints about ads. Is it that bad? If my comcast DVR has ads I honestly don't notice them. well, maybe on the guide it will show a little box about an upcoming show or PPV but not annoying at all. Is the roamio worse?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> In my research I have seen several complaints about ads. Is it that bad? If my comcast DVR has ads I honestly don't notice them. well, maybe on the guide it will show a little box about an upcoming show or PPV but not annoying at all. Is the roamio worse?


I really don't get why some people on here make such a big deal about the "TiVo ads". The only "ads" you get is if you pause live TV you sometimes get a little pop-up box ad (that you can make disappear by pressing a button on the remote) that automatically disappears once you unpause. I honestly don't even notice it. It is such a minor thing that I really don't think it should influence your decision one way or the other.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

2004raptor said:


> Thanks for the pic and the info lgnad and mattack.
> 
> I didn't know about not being able to use ota and cable simultaneously. Not sure that would affect me though. Regarding the Plus, I just don't think I can afford that model.
> 
> With the comcast DVR I can only think of a few times when I need more than 2 tuners so 4 should be fine.


My understanding though, the whole idea is the roamio is somewhat intended to be the "hub" for a "whole house dvr". I bought the plus so I have 6 tuners along with a mini in the living room and each of the kids rooms. Thats 3 tuners spoken for right there leaving me 3 tuners to play with. Even if you dont think you need the 6 tuners now - what about down the road in a year or two, better to make the investment now and save upgrading again later.

Highest I found was 3 programs recording at one time on a monday night and then was also recording 2 suggestions. Bottom line though, for the extra 200 dollars you get the two extra tuners ($ ??), bigger hard drive ($100.00), built in moca ($50.00), built in stream ($100.00). All those things are by far worth the 200.00 upgrade difference.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

and I honestly dont even notice the ads. really its just a little thing when you get to the end of your show, you have the keep or delete and then a small bar same size as all the other ads on the other platforms like the s2, s3, premiere etc. No big deal. I have gone through them all from the S2, the S3 HD, Premiere's and the roamio plus is by far the best box yet.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm extremely sensitive to ads, and also had trepidation coming into the Roamio, but ... really they are very seldom and not intrusive.

I had S2s but came to Roamio from a couple of S3s. Although I got the Pro, if I was stepping up from an S2, the Basic would be a staggering upgrade. If $$ was a major factor, I know I'd choose to save for lifetime vs springing for the Plus, but then I have frugal in my bones and like paid-off things best  

You're going to love the Roamio!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

truman861 said:


> My understanding though, the whole idea is the roamio is somewhat intended to be the "hub" for a "whole house dvr". I bought the plus so I have 6 tuners along with a mini in the living room and each of the kids rooms. Thats 3 tuners spoken for right there leaving me 3 tuners to play with. .


Its only 3 tuners spoken for if all three of the minis are streaming live channels at the same time. The Roamios use dynamic tuner allocation so a tuner is only tied up on a mini if its being used.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

moonscape said:


> I'm extremely sensitive to ads, and also had trepidation coming into the Roamio, but ... really they are very seldom and not intrusive.


I should add that I always use the backdoor SPSPS to get rid of the progress bar on pause, and that makes a world of difference.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I haven't strongly considered a mini but it's possible in the future. So, if I have a mini and I'm watching a recording on it from the roamio basic then I only have 3 tuners available on the roamio? If that's true Does it matter if I'm watching live on the roamio? 

Jcthorne might be addressing this but I just want to be clear.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> I haven't strongly considered a mini but it's possible in the future. So, if I have a mini and I'm watching a recording on it from the roamio basic then I only have 3 tuners available on the roamio? If that's true Does it matter if I'm watching live on the roamio?
> 
> Jcthorne might be addressing this but I just want to be clear.


Actually, if you are watching a recording on the Mini, then the Roamio would still have all 4 tuners. The Mini only borrows a tuner from the Roamio when watching live TV on the Mini.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I hate ads, the worst ads are the 'bar' at the top of the screen nowadays though.. The rest, I basically never see/can completely ignore, and as I said, I *hate* ads.. The top bar ones are the only ones that bug me, since they're taking up valuable space that should be used for more text!


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, I ordered a basic. I assume I can go ahead to comcast and get a cable card? Hopefully the install and setup go smooth.


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

2004raptor said:


> Well, I ordered a basic. I assume I can go ahead to comcast and get a cable card? Hopefully the install and setup go smooth.


Yes, stop in to your local Comcast office and pick up an M card (Multi-stream) CableCard.

They'll give you a self-install guide with instructions, but toss them.

Hook up your new roamio, but don't put the cable card in until you've begun guided setup and it asks for the card. Once the card is recognized, the Tivo will take you to the cablecard activation screen.

DO NOT CALL THE CABLECARD ACTIVATION NUMBER.... NOTHING BUT GRIEF.

Call up the National Repair Line - 888-824-8988. When I called, I spoke to Michael, x17716, if you want a specific person.He's a cablecard expert. He got my account all fixed and got everything working when multiple calls to the cablecard hotline failed. He told me specifically to never call the cablecard number, only to call him in the future. He'll take down the numbers from the activation screen and get your account all set on it, including the VOD.

Good luck!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> I hate ads, the worst ads are the 'bar' at the top of the screen nowadays though.. The rest, I basically never see/can completely ignore, and as I said, I *hate* ads.. The top bar ones are the only ones that bug me, since they're taking up valuable space that should be used for more text!


Are there actually Ads on the Discovery Bar? I notice the show recommendations. And because if those i've found a bunch of shows from the Discovery Bar that I probably wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Are there actually Ads on the Discovery Bar? I notice the show recommendations. And because if those i've found a bunch of shows from the Discovery Bar that I probably wouldn't have otherwise.


I think he's saying that the Discovery Bar essentially _is_ advertising. I tend to agree, although I find it inoffensive, and I too have found interesting things there occasionally.

I generally find ads that are presented in parallel with desired content (off to the side or whatever) to be tolerable, since I can give each ad the amount of attention it deserves, which is usually none. But ads which are presented sequentially before or during video content are intolerable to me. I will never pay for any service that would force me to watch such ads.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

While I agree with the advice not to call the number presented to you on the TiVo CableCARD activation screen, which is actually just the local Comcast customer support line, I would recommend calling 877-405-2298.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

L David Matheny said:


> I think he's saying that the Discovery Bar essentially _is_ advertising. I tend to agree, although I find it inoffensive, and I too have found interesting things there occasionally.


Well, it _essentially_ is advertising, but ALSO sometimes has _real_ advertising, e.g. the Bounty or whatever towel ad that also shows up in the other menu ads.

Also, I turned off most of the things in the Discovery Bar pref, so get only pointless things there.. (I think I turned one or two items back on to get slightly less pointless things there, but for me
they're still overall pointless..) E.g. showing me suggestions or items already in my Now Playing seems kind of pointless, but for some reason bugs me less than a bunch of random shows I'm not likely to be interested in anyway.. (so-and-so ON CHANNEL 419 NOW)


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

lpwcomp said:


> While I agree with the advice not to call the number presented to you on the TiVo CableCARD activation screen, which is actually just the local Comcast customer support line, I would recommend calling 877-405-2298.


Nope. They're still clueless.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Dropped by Comcast local office today and grabbed a cable card. Now just have to wait until the roamio arrives. 

Thanks for the tips toasty and lpw. I'll try the numbers and hopefully have a smooth setup.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ToastyZ71 said:


> Nope. They're still clueless.


They weren't when I called them this week.


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

lpwcomp said:


> They weren't when I called them this week.


I'll say you got lucky. I was stuck in non-pairing hell with too many phone calls to count. I also found it beneficial that the guy I spoke to at the national repair center works 2nd shift hours (mountain time) which helped since it was hard for me to call during the day


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracking shows it should be here Tuesday. 

Getting a bit ahead if myself but his does comcast in demand work through TiVo? Is there an option built into the interface?

Also, does the roamio and harmony one play nice together? I seem to remember there was a way to program the 30 second forward skip to my only s2. I'll definitely want that on the roamio.


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

2004raptor said:


> Tracking shows it should be here Tuesday.
> 
> Getting a bit ahead if myself but his does comcast in demand work through TiVo? Is there an option built into the interface?
> 
> Also, does the roamio and harmony one play nice together? I seem to remember there was a way to program the 30 second forward skip to my only s2. I'll definitely want that on the roamio.


It will work with Comcast OnDemand when it's rolled out to your area.

The 30 second skip is already in the Harmony database for Roamio, so you're covered there. I'm very close to getting the Standby discrete code in and added to the database as well.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks. 

btw what is the model # for the basic in the harmony database? I'm wanting to add before it arrives.


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

Tcd846500


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

ToastyZ71 said:


> Yes, stop in to your local Comcast office and pick up an M card (Multi-stream) CableCard.
> 
> They'll give you a self-install guide with instructions, but toss them.
> 
> ...


TiVo arrived. So, I did as you said but when I finished everything seems to be working. I never had to call anyone. Is that OK?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> TiVo arrived. So, I did as you said but when I finished everything seems to be working. I never had to call anyone. Is that OK?


On Comcast, you won't have to call and pair the card unless you receive premium channels like HBO or Showtime. If you don't get any premium channels, then don't bother going through the pairing process with them over the phone, as it tends to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> On Comcast, you won't have to call and pair the card unless you receive premium channels like HBO or Showtime. If you don't get any premium channels, then don't bother going through the pairing process with them over the phone, as it tends to be a pain in the ass.


OK. I was afraid it was a fluke that everything worked so smooth and that it would crap out at some point.
Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> On Comcast, you won't have to call and pair the card unless you receive premium channels like HBO or Showtime. If you don't get any premium channels, then don't bother going through the pairing process with them over the phone, as it tends to be a pain in the ass.


Or you want On Demand.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Or you want On Demand.


Ok. I called and left a message at the number above. Kids like on demand.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though I sure thought some other channels besides premium channels needed the card to be paired too.. Oh yeah, if you're in a package that has e.g. Nat Geo Wild. I don't get that one (anymore, I did at my old house). I think you'd just get the cablecard activation screen on an un-paired card, but with a paired card, it gives you the "you do not receive this channel" message.

Also, sure, I only have a few data points, but in the past, the Cable Card hotline (1 877 405 2298) was FAR more helpful than the regular 1800 COMCAST number.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll try them later today. I never did get a call back from the # toasty listed.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok, on a whim I tried the 2298 # while I was at work. I was hoping they would know the info of the cable card but the lady didn't. She said I'll need to remove the cable card, reinsert it, write the #'s down that appear on the screen, and then call them.

I'll try to do this as soon as I get home. Is there any chance any of that is in the TiVo? I'm guessing not. It's just going to be a pain to get the TiVo out of where it's at and access the card slot.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> Ok, on a whim I tried the 2298 # while I was at work. I was hoping they would know the info of the cable card but the lady didn't. She said I'll need to remove the cable card, reinsert it, write the #'s down that appear on the screen, and then call them.
> 
> I'll try to do this as soon as I get home. Is there any chance any of that is in the TiVo? I'm guessing not. It's just going to be a pain to get the TiVo out of where it's at and access the card slot.


When I paired my card with TWC, the information they needed from me to properly pair the card was all accessed in the settings of the TiVo and displayed on the TV screen the TiVo is connected to. At the very end of the pairing process, the TWC guy did tell me to pull the card out and push it back in, but I don't know that that "reseating" of the card at the end was actually a necessary step.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Ok, on a whim I tried the 2298 # while I was at work. I was hoping they would know the info of the cable card but the lady didn't. She said I'll need to remove the cable card, reinsert it, write the #'s down that appear on the screen, and then call them.
> 
> I'll try to do this as soon as I get home. Is there any chance any of that is in the TiVo? I'm guessing not. It's just going to be a pain to get the TiVo out of where it's at and access the card slot.





tarheelblue32 said:


> When I paired my card with TWC, the information they needed from me to properly pair the card was all accessed in the settings of the TiVo and displayed on the TV screen the TiVo is connected to. At the very end of the pairing process, the TWC guy did tell me to pull the card out and push it back in, but I don't know that that "reseating" of the card at the end was actually a necessary step.


+1.

There is definitely no reason to remove and reinsert the CableCARD, although it probably _*is*_ the most easily explained method.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok, so that part is done. After being disconnected *three* times by the comcast rep I finally got one that did it. He said it can take up to 24 hours to see thud channels. I explained to him that I had no issues with live tv, just on demand. So, we'll see.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just checked the on demand channel and still get a v53 error. The on demand channel is channel 1, right?
Just want to make sure because the Comcast menu had an on demand button you could click on.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> Just checked the on demand channel and still get a v53 error. The on demand channel is channel 1, right?
> Just want to make sure because the Comcast menu had an on demand button you could click on.


I don't have Comcast (so someone who does please correct me if I am wrong about this) but I was under the impression that the Xfinity on-demand on TiVo happens through a special TiVo app, not by tuning to a certain channel.

This might be helpful to you:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Just checked the on demand channel and still get a v53 error. The on demand channel is channel 1, right?
> Just want to make sure because the Comcast menu had an on demand button you could click on.





tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't have Comcast (so someone who does please correct me if I am wrong about this) but I was under the impression that the Xfinity on-demand on TiVo happens through a special TiVo app, not by tuning to a certain channel.
> 
> This might be helpful to you:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261


You are correct. There are a few ways to get to VOD on a Premiere or Roamio, but tuning to channel 1 is not one of them.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

2004raptor said:


> Just checked the on demand channel and still get a v53 error. The on demand channel is channel 1, right?
> Just want to make sure because the Comcast menu had an on demand button you could click on.


As the others posted, don't use channel 1. Channel 1 for VOD only works on a Comcast set top box.

Use the menu item.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks. I'll try it later today.


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

There is indeed an Xfinity app that you will use to watch ondemand (it will be listed with Hulu, Netflix, YouTube, etc)

In order to get it, a few things have to happen:
Cablecard must be paired. 
The correct billing code must be entered on the cable card to activate the ondemand service.

Firstly, check here: http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable - about half way down the page, you can put your zip code in and check to see if the app is available to you yet. (if not, you will have to wait for it to be available)

Next, check the pairing status of your tivo:
Settings&Messages>Settings>Remote,CableCARD, & Devices>CableCARD Decoder>CableCARD options (for installers)>CableCARD Menu>Conditional Access--
4th line down should read like this:*
Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0x6B*
The important field that will indicate a paired card is the Val: field - if you see a ? and not V, the card is not paired, and you won't get OnDemand until it is paired. -you might also call back the number I posted earlier, and just go to the first available person, or try Michael's extension again, noting he works 2nd shift hours.

The other part, and this is can also be tricky is getting the correct billing code added for the OnDemand service. It's somewhat new, and the reps may not know exactly what you are asking for- here's the info that I found on this site. The billing code is called "Tivo Premiere" even though you have a Roamio, it doesn't matter. The code is in the "Bolt-Ons" section of the comcast system. Using this info I got a few techs to either add it or verify that it was added, but my card wasn't paired until I spoke with Michael at the national repair number.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ToastyZ71 said:


> Firstly, check here: http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable - about half way down the page, you can put your zip code in and check to see if the app is available to you yet. (if not, you will have to wait for it to be available)


This is no longer accurate. Checking my zip zip still gets "Unfortunately XFINITY On Demand on TiVo DVRs is not available in the area you entered." but it is most definitely there. I have used it.



ToastyZ71 said:


> The other part, and this is can also be tricky is getting the correct billing code added for the OnDemand service. It's somewhat new, and the reps may not know exactly what you are asking for- here's the info that I found on this site. The billing code is called "Tivo Premiere" even though you have a Roamio, it doesn't matter. The code is in the "Bolt-Ons" section of the comcast system. Using this info I got a few techs to either add it or verify that it was added, but my card wasn't paired until I spoke with Michael at the national repair number.


Once again, not sure this is true, at least for all areas. I did have to get my Roamio paired, but my Premiere (which has been paired for 2+ years) worked w/o my getting anything changed.

As with anything involving Comcast and/or TiVo, there is a wide variance in individual user experience.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I found the On Demand under the menu options. 

I will have to say that the Roamio guide as well as the On Demand guide really don't look as nice as the comcast guides.  I'll get use to it but not really diggin it so far.

Still like the unit. even considering getting a mini for the bedroom.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> I will have to say that the Roamio guide as well as the On Demand guide really don't look as nice as the comcast guides.  I'll get use to it but not really diggin it so far.


For the TiVo guide, there are actually 2 different styles you can choose from, the "grid guide" and the "live guide". With the TV guide open, hit the "A" button for options and you can change to whichever guide style you prefer. I think the "live guide" is the default, but the "grid guide" probably looks more like the Comcast guide that you are used to.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> For the TiVo guide, there are actually 2 different styles you can choose from, the "grid guide" and the "live guide". With the TV guide open, hit the "A" button for options and you can change to whichever guide style you prefer. I think the "live guide" is the default, but the "grid guide" probably looks more like the Comcast guide that you are used to.


Thanks. I will definitely look at it. I really haven't had much time to go through the settings, etc.


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

2004raptor said:


> I found the On Demand under the menu options.
> 
> I will have to say that the Roamio guide as well as the On Demand guide really don't look as nice as the comcast guides.  I'll get use to it but not really diggin it so far.
> 
> Still like the unit. even considering getting a mini for the bedroom.


So you've got the OnDemand app, that's good. Have you tested to make sure you can watch a show?


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

All I can say is awesome that you have on demand, be thrilled as some of us don't have it like time Warner, brighthouse or verizon fios. I do have 3 minis though hooked up to my roamio and the whole system works great.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

ToastyZ71 said:


> So you've got the OnDemand app, that's good. Have you tested to make sure you can watch a show?


I'm not sure. Is it an app? It was just listed under one of the menus. It does work though.


----------

